# GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H Power error



## rodkeeper (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I’m new to the forum and looking help with my brand new system. I bought all the bits for the system two days ago and began assembling it when they arrived. Everything went all great and was all installed with an anti static wrist band attached. When I turn the computer on all the led's on the board light up at once and the system stays on for about 5 seconds and then powers down. After about 5 seconds it reboots back up again (without me touching anything). The motherboard didn't come with a speaker so I 'acquired' one. When I power the system on with the speaker plugged in it just continuously makes short beeps which in the Manuel says "power error". After this I remove the graphics card (full system spec will be details below) and plug in a different PSU (one I’ve had in my current system for 3 years and works fine) The same issue occurs. I remove everything from the computer minus one stick of the ram, the CPU + heat sink like the Manuel says when trouble shooting, the same issue happens again. It's almost like the motherboard gets power and diverts it everywhere but then it isn’t enough so it powers down and tries again after a reboot.

Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H H55 Socket 1156 VGA DVI HDMI Out 8 Channel Audio MATX Motherboard
Graphics Card: MSI GTS450 Cyclone OC 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI Mini HDMI Out PCI-E Graphics Card
PSU: Coolermaster GX 650W PSU - 6x SATA 2x PCI-E 80plus Certified
RAM: EXTRA VALUE 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Memory Kit 1.5V CL9


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

When most of us techs build a computer, we start on the bench so you can check parts and issues as you go. I highly suggest you bench test this out of the case:

Bench Test Your System

Note: When you built it, did you make sure you have a motherboard post (standoff) for each motherboard hole....and a hole in the motherboard for each motherboard post in the board, no more, no less? YOu may have one shorting out.


----------



## Busi (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi there rodkeeper!

Your solutions may be here:
- Make sure, that you installed the cpu properly!
- Make sure, that you installed the memory in the 2nd slot from the cpu! (page seven of your manual names the slot as DDR3_1)

Try power up now with only cpu and memory installed (and cooling of course).

If no luck, make sure that booth ATX connectors are connected properly (page 23 in your manual)
It is also recommended that you use 500W or greater power supply!

I hope this helps!

Busi


----------



## rodkeeper (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 650 w PSU and i've tried bench testing it with just the motherboard and cpu with heat sink isntalled and the beep takes a bit logner (few seconds longer) but still happens and the then the system reboots after a few more seconds. The gigabyte technition i'm talking to suggested the same thing. I've benched it with just one ram cpu and heat inserted still happens, i've tried it with no ram and it still happens i've tried it with ram, cpu and heat sink and the graphics card and the issue still occurs. I'm really lost as to what I can do now I don't have another cpu that'd fit into the MB either. Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

rodkeeper said:


> I have a 650 w PSU and i've tried bench testing it with just the motherboard and cpu with heat sink isntalled and the beep takes a bit logner (few seconds longer) but still happens and the then the system reboots after a few more seconds. The gigabyte technition i'm talking to suggested the same thing. I've benched it with just one ram cpu and heat inserted still happens, i've tried it with no ram and it still happens i've tried it with ram, cpu and heat sink and the graphics card and the issue still occurs. I'm really lost as to what I can do now I don't have another cpu that'd fit into the MB either. Anyone got any other ideas?


Did you have it out of the case to bench test it, or in the case? Sure sounds like a case short to me.


----------



## rodkeeper (Feb 1, 2011)

I removd everything fromth e case, the motherboard was sitting on its cardboard box and the psu on my bed. The only thing that was attatched to the case the power on switch lead. The only thing I havn't tried is booting up without anything installed (no cpu) an hopefully that would beep at me to tell me theres no cpu otherwise it must surely be the MB?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

When you take all the memory out with cpu in and try to boot, does it beep at you?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried disconnecting the power button on the case and starting it by momentarily shorting across the PWR_SW pins on the front panel header? Take the switch out of the equation and all that.

It won't beep without a cpu installed.


----------



## rodkeeper (Feb 1, 2011)

What are the POST check stages, I would of thought it would check the CPU before the RAM but when I boot with no RAM it doesn't make the 'i'm missing RAM' beep I still get this power error beep. I've just rememebred that my case (the new one) doesn't have a power led cable coming from the front of the case, I don't imagine its important. The only other thing that I don't rememebr doing as well as I should of was checking if all the 'insulated' pre drilled holes on the mb had mounts beneath them. Would it help if i recorded the sound or something? perhaps a webcam session and check what i'm actually do is correct. I assemble computers all day at work and have never had this issue (all with gigabyte MB's). The ONLY other thing I can possibly think of is that the power supply is not enough do you know of an easy way to do a quick sum of how many Whatts I woudl need to pwoer my system it doens't seem to say it on the website.


----------



## rodkeeper (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes i've started the board up outside of the cae just using a screw driver to join the circuit. If I have the ramn installed (1 or 2 stcks) it beeps within a second, if I remove the Ram completly then it beeps after about 5 seconds. i'm getting no output from the system either and i've tried tow graphics cards one i've had for months and I know works fine. I've also tried three different power supplys and reintalled the cpu etc. I can't think of anything else to do but to write it off as a motherboard power failure which I guess means getting a replacement?


----------

